# Weird mouse lag issues in Windows 7



## Dobbie

Make sure that all drivers for the system are up-to-date. Other than that . . might be a bad install of Windows.


----------



## P3NGYJ03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnkbro;7872937*
> Hey guys, I recently built a new computer and installed Windows 7. I connected my Microsoft Wireless Mouse 6000 and installed the drivers/IntelliPoint software. However, I have this issue where the mouse just stops moving when I move the cursor. To remedy this, I've tried the following:
> 
> -Uninstalled and reinstalled the mouse drivers
> -Changed the batteries
> -Changed to a new USB port
> 
> Still had the problem. So, I decided to connect an old wireless mouse that I've had and it surprisingly it works fine with no issues. I figure the Microsoft mouse I had was broken. So later, I went to Best Buy and bought a Razer DeathAdder (wired). I connect it and I have the same issue as I was having with the Microsoft Wireless Mouse. It lags intermediately and sometimes just stops working for a second. I've tried multiple ports, I've installed and reinstalled the Razer drivers. I don't really know what to do anymore. It seems my computer will only work with my really old usb wireless mouse for some reason. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm having the same Issue, Same mouse, I endup swapping back to my old Lenovo Wired Mouse.

It's not a bad install of Windows, because I only had the problem when the receiver was at the back of the Computer, the Front USB Ports worked it fine without lag. This could be either because They're Powered USB ports, or because they dont have anything to interfere with.

Just my opinion but try moving the Receiver to front USB ports if you have any...


----------



## pcgolfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnkbro;7872937*
> Hey guys, I recently built a new computer and installed Windows 7 my really old usb wireless mouse for some reason. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is a little known but very simple solution that I figured out two years ago. My mouse would lag and stall after overclocking my second build. The solution has worked for me and several of my clients (I am a freelance remote support computer tutor/troubleshooter from my home: world-wide residential Windows Computers).

Whether ATI or nVidia choose to apply your *Desktop Size* to the *Display* and not the GPU. I am currently using the GeForce GTX 460 1 GB and my Phenom 980 (3700Mhz boxed) OC at 4000Mhz. (see attached image) are maxed out and my mouse is as smooth as silk. Hope it works for anyone who read this because I never found the answer until I did the old "trial by error" method.


----------



## torphe

Very Thanks PCGolfing,

I was with this problem with my Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000.

So I changed to "Full-screen", "Display" and checked "Override the scaling...", additionally I change the USB receiver from the back of my computer to USB front port.

Thanks for your helping.
Tiago


----------



## keos

Thanks PCGolfing,

I have an MS Mouse 3500 and the same problem.
I have an GeForce 8600 GT, after changing on "Set PhysX Configuration" from AUTO to CPU, it works perfectly.

Goodbye,
Keos


----------



## easybuckaroo

I have found the fix to be setting SetPoint.exe process to high priority.
1) Start Task Manager
2) Processes tab
3) Right click SetPoint.exe
4) Set Priority -> high


----------



## spoonman007

Hello all. I thought I should reply with my mouse issue and so far the cure. I will start off by saying that Logitech software may not be the best but it is better than what it once was (Logitech Gaming Software 8.58). I have an older G510 and I am running Afterburner at all times to populate the OSD on the keyboard - GPU Temps / Usage, CPU-1-3-5-7 Temps / Usage, and RAM Usage also FPS when gaming - . I also have a new Proteus Core G502 Laser Mouse and its way better than my previous G500 Laser Mouse (Proteus fits my hand perfectly) and they both had the same issue with lag / starting and stopping. The problem was with bandwidth / data on the USB 2.0 slots I had populated on my ASUS V-Gene Z77 with nothing else in ANY USB slots. Bandwidth was what I would assume to be fine at 3% for the keyboard and 2% for the mouse and was acceptable to me, the data flying out to the OSD on the other hand I believe was the problem conflicting with the mouse - Z77 board was sending info into my keyboard and at the same time my mouse was sending info into my Z77 board. I know this is a long post but I found that splitting up the mouse and keyboard on ENTIRELY DIFFERENT USB 2.0 (mouse) AND USB 3.0 (keyboard) HEADERS on the Z77 board has cured my data / bandwidth conflict. Thank you for all the posts I tried all of them but found I had the best solution for my individual problem. I hope this post adds some insight to anyone with the same issues that I had. Keep up with the good work and ideas.


----------

